# Bad News For Berlin



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

IVE TALK TOO THREE OLD TIMERS THAT SAY THEY HAVE SEEN 2-3 FOOT EYES DIED FLOATING AROUND BERLIN IN THE PAST COUPLE YEARS. ALSO HEARD THERES A FISH ADVISORY!  
ANYONE ELSE HEARD ANYTHING?


----------



## Biodude (Nov 5, 2004)

I haven't heard a thing, but I can tell you I caught some walleyes that were absolutely covered with open lesions last year.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2005)

2-3 ft are some big saugeyes


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I haven't heard anything about it but will definately be following this thread closely and hopefully someone is in the know. I fish for the eyes there in the Fall.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I think if you really checked into it you would probably find there is a fish advisory of some kind or other on every lake and stream in the state.


----------



## ashtonmj (May 3, 2004)

There IS an advisory in some shape or form or species on EVERY body of water in the state.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I HEARD RUMORS THAT THE DUMP WAS TO BLAME.BUT MAYBE THE DNR
HAS SOME INFO. FROM WHAT I HEARD MORE THAN TWO PEOPLE(groups)
WITNESS THIS.


----------



## FishinFool34 (Nov 12, 2004)

I looked into the berlin advisory a couple of years ago... the advisory was related to agricultural( ie pesticide and fertilizer) run off. As to the Quality of walleye fishing... The last three years I've seen the best fishing of my short 35 year life. I as well as 2 other buddies caught at least one fish ohio class walleye from berlin last year and many others from 15"-25". I am quite sure there are fish killed over the winter but there are good populations of healthy walleye in berlin, IF you know where and how and when to find them......Good luck and good fishing


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Biodude said:


> I haven't heard a thing, but I can tell you I caught some walleyes that were absolutely covered with open lesions last year.


When did you observe this? It is common for walleye to have some really bad looking external wounds as well as growths in early spring as well as after spawning. I checked with the DNR a few years ago and they said this is not uncommon and there is nothing wrong with consumption of these fish.


----------



## Biodude (Nov 5, 2004)

Shortdrift, I observed this around spawning time. I've seen fish with beat-up fins from spawning. These looked like cauliflower like growths, absessed and infected.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Atwood lake has a pretty substantial die-off of some very large Saugeye every spring,yet it remains a pretty good fishery.
One year I saw at least 20 dead Saugeyes between 4-8 lbs.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I do know that last year there was a pretty good die off of the shad at Berlin at this time. They were at the 244 bridge by the thousand and u could catch them with u hand. This past year because of the high water the shad had a bad spawn. I was lucky to see shad 2 in long and only a third of the previous
years count. Bad news for berlin!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

...shad can kill themselves by getting trapped against the shore or in a bay then colder water kills them as it circles then covers the school... haps everwhere there are shad but alot on Lake Erie... seems shad cannot handle fast water temp changes well


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I 2 have seen them in traps. Berlin is noted for the lake to lower in days a few ft. Also when the water is high in the spring the shad will only produce I think 
females to insure there survival. AND ONLY FOUR PER. If the water is somewhat stable they spawn with good numbers of both male and female.
They are takin a beating with the weeds and rain. I think they need o so bad that they are shallow like a minnow in a bucket. The wind puts them on the ice. Thats wrong deep!


----------

